# Salary Slips, do they have to be stamped by HR ? (DIAC)



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

So i'm preparing for my 175, so might bore my fellow forumers with some questions. 

So i got my pay slips for my current company, they issue it using an Online System. I've printed them and all in Color, looks nice, but they are not signed & stamped. 

I approached HR and they refused to stamp, they told me they don't stamp payslips. I am in a very big MNC so they are v strict about policies etc.

So what do you suggest i do, will DIAC accept the payslips without stamps ? I can get them attested though from lawyer, etc.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

JBY said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i'm preparing for my 175, so might bore my fellow forumers with some questions.
> 
> ...


Yes, I don't think any company will stamp the pay slips for us. You will also be providing your experience letter. Just pay slips will do


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

JBY said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i'm preparing for my 175, so might bore my fellow forumers with some questions.
> 
> ...


I dont think that you need to get the Payslips stamped..
get them notarised and that should be fine...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

try and arrange for bank statement, that will support your payslips as well.


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes stamping from the company is not required. Do get them notorised, infact notarise ALL you documents.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Never had to have payslips stamped, just enclose them with a bank statement.


----------



## vincent007 (Oct 18, 2011)

tanhum said:


> Yes stamping from the company is not required. Do get them notorised, infact notarise ALL you documents.


hi can I ask about the notarization? Must it be from certain provider, i mean like the australian embassy? will it do any better compared to any other provider?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

vincent007 said:


> hi can I ask about the notarization? Must it be from certain provider, i mean like the australian embassy? will it do any better compared to any other provider?


it can be from ANY one who is Authorized to notarise a document...Make sure they use the proper stamp and sign the document ...


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Thanks all for your answers, i went ahead and got them notarized + Bank statements without HR stamp. You guys are great!


----------

